# My humble beginning's



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

here it is after 6-weeks of homework, and several up in smoke,

i'm still trying to maintain, on this slippery slope,

educating my palette, day by day,

many more yet to come my way!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That's a great start. Looks like some high quality sticks right there. And encased in a very nice humi I might add. A great setup!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Not a bad stick in the bunch!!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Just give in and slide on down. Nice humidor and seegars!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I really like the humidor bro! As far as the sticks...well you should probably just send them out to some of the fellow BOTL's so they can let you know if they are good


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow! Nothing humble about that!!! That's great, AND tasty!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

thank's for the praise guy's,

it's been a fun ride so far!! :car:


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to say you are heading in the right direction!! Nice start.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

All kinds of good sticks in there. My humble beginnings had drug store cigars in a wooden box along with a bic lighter and no cutter.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice start! Looks like some nice sticks in there!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice start, enjoy them all!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I see you like the Fuentes too!

Not a bad stick in the bunch there!
Nice stash,


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Dang bro! That's quite a start! Might want to pick up a few more...and a few more....and a few more....:smokin:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like a very good selection so far! Those San Cristobals are pretty tasty!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

not a bad way to get your feet wet. Enjoy them!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Is humble really the right word to describe your incredibly nice stash?!


----------



## WannabeCigarAficionado (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty solid stash


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Great start. I wish I had been that far along at that point.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice start and I'm in the same boat as you just starting off and trying to maintain a little bit of balance on this damn slippery slope. Enjoy the ride, I know I am.


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

Very Nice. That's awesome


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

is that a Padron 1926?? dawm i miss smoking that cigar... its good, hopefully one day ill smoke it again. nice smokes man!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

niqhtridaz said:


> is that a Padron 1926?? dawm i miss smoking that cigar... its good, hopefully one day ill smoke it again. nice smokes man!


yes sir , 1926 #9 my son bought for me, i'm saving it for my grandaughter's 1'st b'day !!

3-6-2010 it will be up in smoke !! :smoke:

and thank's for all the kind words guy's, updated pic's coming soon (slip-sliden _awayyy !!)_


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

noce collection. you should go get you a couple fuente's....there a good smoke. dont know why you dont own any......lol.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

That's a super start alright. I see you've chosen quality over quantity. My kind of enthusiast.
Now to build up the quantity.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Rubix^3 said:


> That's a super start alright. I see you've chosen quality over quantity. My kind of enthusiast.
> Now to build up the quantity.


thank you kind sir!! :yo:

I'm working on the quantity, my humi is now full and more on the way !! :dunno:


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Very good start!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

newest addition !!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

damn nice. whats up with you and fuente's? lol. j/k. i had a camacho collection like that once.....smoked most of them tho....lol.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm... That's a nice collection of Fuentes you've got there. If you don't mind me asking, where did you pick that little bundle up? Im a Fuente whore, and those look tasty!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL! Well then, if that's the beginning, I'm afraid to see how deep in the rabbit hole you go, sir! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

gibson: fuente is the first cigar's i tried and researched and know the most about ! ( i guess i have a fetish
for them :dunno

fivestar: *************** had these on sale first of the week !


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

I second the motions above... not so humble. Looks like a great selection to start off with. Classy humidor too. I started out with a plastic bag, then a tupperware container.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Just had to get it out and play with it !!


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

+1 on the ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ pics. 
And that is a nice beginning set up. Like someone said I started with a plastic bag with a wet paper towel inside another plastic bag.


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

humidor looks great, though I must say ... a little on the empty side.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just take the cedar off them Anejo's, you will be risking mold issues if you keep them on.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

scottw said:


> Just take the cedar off them Anejo's, you will be risking mold issues if you keep them on.


First time I've heard of this, is it true with all cedar wrapped cigars or just the Anejo's ??


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Lastest additions,

Noob trade 









Bought,

















Noob pif,









Tashaz bomb,


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Bought,









smoke ring contest (s_vivo),









Early raffle entry bonus,









Pif,









Bought,

















Smelvis bomb,









Bought,









Slippery slope indeed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

cigar loco said:


> First time I've heard of this, is it true with all cedar wrapped cigars or just the Anejo's ??


Cedar wrapped and tubo cigars are prone to mold. Just keep an eye on them or take the sleeves off as Scott suggested.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You are sliding down a slope man.. you jumped off a cliff with that buying spree!!!

You get a bigger humidor yet??


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Coop D said:


> You are sliding down a slope man.. you jumped off a cliff with that buying spree!!!
> 
> You get a bigger humidor yet??


Why yes, in a coolador fashion.

I'm redesigning this weekend hopefully and will post pics, of course,
when I _gitter done !!!!_


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

that all adds up to an extremely nice collection Kym!

the way youre going, you might wanna start shopping for a second cooler.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Or if you have a walk-in closet you aren't using, you may want to use that as a humidor!!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Or if you have a walk-in closet you aren't using, you may want to use that as a humidor!!!


He will certainly need the space the way he's going, a coolidor will only last you about another week or two.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright, I spent a couple of hours today revamping my coolador, time will tell how well it works !

I said there would be pic's, here they are,


































2.5 hours later,









Home Sweet Home,

















Damn that temp., I cut the carpet out from under it so it sits on the tile, we'll check it again in a couple of hours.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I know your feeling. I can't get mine off of 74 either and I have no control over teh college's central A/C. Moved mine to my closet, see if that helps. Fortunately I'm only here for another month.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nice Kym!

yep after you get a couple more fivers youll need a bigger cooler


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh no, no bigger cooler Ive got to have a cap on this mania somewhere !!! :loco: (right !! :mischief

5 hrs. in, and here's what she reads,


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Terry, if your ever rolling through the Magic City, give me a heads up and we'll get together and burn one, or two !!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll gladly store some for you, I charge a daily fee though


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Terry, if your ever rolling through the Magic City, give me a heads up and we'll get together and burn one, or two !!


Sounds good Kym. I was stuck in Priceville Mon & Tue, thought about it then lol...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'll gladly store some for you, I charge a daily fee though


You'll be out of room yourself in a couple of months !!! :wacko:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Building a very nice collection there Kym, Looks good!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Sounds good Kym. I was stuck in Priceville Mon & Tue, thought about it then lol...


Anytime Terry ! Im in the book :cell: :ss :ss :ss


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Building a very nice collection there Kym, Looks good!!
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


THanks Dave, but your the one with the collection, mine would'nt fill your sock drawer, Oh, Stogie- Won- Kanobie !!!! :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> THanks Dave, but your the one with the collection, mine would'nt fill your sock drawer, Oh, Stogie- Won- Kanobie !!!! :hail: :hail: :hail:


Maybe I have a few but I didn't have puff when I started, I bought a lot of crap. I see you are on the right track it took me longer to learn.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

The problem is, once you smoke the good stuff, theres no turning back !! (slip sliding away !!)


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> You'll be out of room yourself in a couple of months !!! :wacko:


I have two humidors that I haven't posted on here... yet


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

God help you ! :help:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> God help you ! :help:


It gets even worse when you factor in my age.

19 Years Old
3 Humidors

At this pace... Who knows what occurs at like 40. Let's put it this place, if I've only doubled my humidors by then - we are doing very well.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Bing Video: 1-disturbed-down with the sickness


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome bro, certainly building a great supply of sticks.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I watched about 21 seconds of the video? Anything I'm missing besides you calling me "insane?"


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Would Patsy Cline have been better ?

Wait 19, you probably dont know who that is !


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Got to love Google. And you are right, my knowledge of famous people that died in 1963 is limited to:
C.S. Lewis
JFK
Lee Oswald
W.E.B. Dubois


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Though you might be a country music fan being from Texas and all.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Nope. You have done well picking out musical genres I don't normally listen to though. 

For the sake of trying to be on topic. Oh what the h*** it's 4 am.

What's the height difference in hygrometers?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Just like to know whats going at different levels, wet beads on the bottom, dry on top !


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Just like to know whats going at different levels, wet beads on the bottom, dry on top !


I actually thought of doing that. Then I just stuck two Boveda's on the third shelf of each side. I'm only here (college) for another month - so I'll leave the experimenting until sometime later.

But the heat.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea, 3-80 deg days in a row, I will probably turn on the A.C. !!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Try setting it in a dark place on the floor, if you have such.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Try setting it in a dark place on the floor, if you have such.


It got moved to the closet. I haven't put it on the floor, but if it doesn't cool down at all over the next couple days... that's another story.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought about chilling my Dist. water to hydrate with, havent seen it mentioned in any threads, so who knows ????


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

For future reference Kym, see below.

hum·ble   /ˈhʌmbəl, ˈʌm-/ Show Spelled [huhm-buhl, uhm-] Show IPA adjective,-bler, -blest, verb,-bled, -bling.

-adjective
1.not proud or arrogant; modest: to be humble although successful. 
2.having a feeling of insignificance, inferiority, subservience, etc.: In the presence of so many world-famous writers I felt very humble. 
3.low in rank, importance, status, quality, etc.; lowly: of humble origin; a humble home. 
4.courteously respectful: In my humble opinion you are wrong. 
5.low in height, level, etc.; small in size: a humble member of the galaxy.

-verb (used with object)
6.to lower in condition, importance, or dignity; abase. 
7.to destroy the independence, power, or will of. 
8.to make meek: to humble one's heart.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you Scottie, for humbling me about my humbleness ! :anim_soapbox:

:focus:
the final pic of the coolador, for now, 24 hrs after revamp,










68% rh is on the money, useing the Meow Mix !


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

See the temp is right where you want it.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I turn on the A,C, and put a fan by the register blowing at the cooler Charlie, 
the deskstop is at 73 though, but I can live with that !


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

nice cigars and humidor!!!:target:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Thought I do an update here on my stash, man its hard to believe over seven months have flown by !!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn dude. Nice going, im green with envy..... wait, no, that's the beer, mixed with the percoset.... j/k


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

It has been a pleasure to watch your collection evolve!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow man, I am so jealous! This post makes me hate being an hourly employee! 

Very nice stash man, not so humble anymore though 

Jim


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy cheet! No you didn't fall hard at all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Kym!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!!! Nice collection!! Amazing what 6 mos on the slope can do!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Wow! Nice stash Kym


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Congrats Kym! You fell pretty fast! Very nice collection!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Ya Buddy!!!!!!! :woohoo:

Yur KickinAzzz & Takin Names_______!!!!!!!!!!!* :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

:rockon:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet stash bro and growing nicely!


----------



## tkblazer (Oct 1, 2010)

killer stash! i hope to amassed a collection like yours as time goes on


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Thought I do an update here on my stash, man its hard to believe over seven months have flown by !!


 Nice my brother its a damn slippery slope ain't it?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Oh Yeah!* arty: ... :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

:rockon:


----------

